# Quarter horse registration



## abbyshamrock (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello!
This is probably a dumb question to ask, but I will be buying a quarter horse mare that is two years old and is not registered. I am planing on showing her in some sort of division and I know you need a registration in order to show. How much does registering a two year old quarter horse cost, and how do I do it?
Thanks!
Abby


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

You should be able to find everything you need to know from the AQHA site link below:

AQHA - AMERICAN QUARTER HORSE ASSOCIATION


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I think it's $300?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

If you are going to do it do it soon. AQHA was offering a discount. Not sure when it ends to register older horses. As a 2yo it would normally be expensive.

Make sure you have all the paperwork in order and signed by mare owner and stallion owner at time of breeding. Which may or may not be the person who owns the mare now.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> I think it's $300?


Are they still offering that??


----------



## abbyshamrock (Jul 12, 2010)

Okay. What if I don't have the breeder's info??


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

At the very least you will need that info. You need a breeders certificate with all the proper signatures to get the horse registered. To start do you know the sire and dam? If you have that info you can start tracking everything down. I personally would put this on the sellers unless they are just about giving the horse away. They should have registered her in the first place. If they did not then I would ask why? Is what they are telling you really the truth? This gets into a really sticky area if you ask me. I would want to see all the info all the paper work they have then I would want the mare DNA typed to make sure she is what they say she is. The cost of the DNA typing is not that bad. It has to be done already for the sire and dam to register any foal so all you would need is the horse you are buying to be DNA typed and then parentage verified.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

If you don't have the actual registration certificate or breeders form, I don't think you can register the horse, unless you can get the breeders to register her first.
If you don't have the breeders information, how do you know she is registerable?
With dogs, there are tons of ads selling AKC puppies that say " the puppies are not registered, but can be. "When the buyer does checking, finds out one or both parents are not registered, then the puppies can't be. 
I could be wrong, but without the proper paperwork from the breeders, I don't think you can register her with AQHA


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

As of two weeks ago they were when I registered my Be Aech Enterprise/Gun Smoke mare who is eleven.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh plus $15 for a transfer, and $40 for DNA, and $40 for parentage verification.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Oh plus $15 for a transfer, and $40 for DNA, and $40 for parentage verification.


Ya this is where they get you. All the nickle and dime stuff that adds up. Still a really good deal for those with older horses who have the paperwork.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah before it was $1200 (Am I right?) for just the registration plus all the other stuff! I think it was $385 total for our mare...But then when I do that math that doesn't add up! Hmmm...


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I do not ever remembering have to pay for Parent Verification.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

I think DNA parentage verification is required if the horse is 4 years old or older at the time of application for registration.

Edited to ad-- OH, if you mean don't remember paying an additional for parentage verification if you were already paying for DNA, I think you are right-- I think PV is included in the applicant's DNA cost as long as both parents already have DNA on file.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

_>>>> doesn't add up_

I think that the $40 you paid for DNA included the parent verification-- so 300 + 40 + 15 = 355-- did you also have to pay for a current membership?


----------

